# Computer problem



## SeaBreeze

I just went to an adobe flash player site to download the player.  I had 3 icons appear on my desktop, none of them were adobe.  I quickly uninstalled and deleted.  I also ran a Norton quick scan that came up normal.

Now, on the forum page, I have certain words in forums highlighted and underlined. When I put the mouse over them, they are ads.  Is this a virus?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Update, I think everything's okay now.  There were two add-ons that were installed on my computer when I clicked the adobe install link.  The underlined and highlighted words on the forum were spam ads from the company "Quicknowledge".

The other add on was "My Search Dial.com", they had set up as my homepage and were redirecting me all over the place to click on updates and downloads.  I tried to disable the add on in Tools, but I couldn't.

I went into my Control Panel and uninstalled both of the unwanted add ons.  Then I had to go under Internet Options and re-set my homepage, because My Search Dial was still acting as my homepage even though I uninstalled it. :grrr:

Anyhoo, I'm glad I'm back on track, as it was also slowing everything down.  Hopefully all is well.  I'm far from a geek, so stuff like this is a big deal for me.


----------



## Jackie22

...don't you just love it how they sneak stuff in on the downloads?


----------



## Jillaroo

_When you download any program before clicking download always make sure there are no little boxes with ticks in them anywhere,if there is click on it to delete the tick, go through everything as some can do damage to your PC and a tech man will have to fix it_


----------



## SeaBreeze

It was pretty sneaky Jackie, Jilly I didn't notice anything checked but everything happened so quickly it was hard to see what was going on.  I was shy about downloading things, and I'll probably remain shy until I die, LOL.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Denise1952

Jillaroo said:


> _When you download any program before clicking download always make sure there are no little boxes with ticks in them anywhere,if there is click on it to delete the tick, go through everything as some can do damage to your PC and a tech man will have to fix it_



Yes, right on Jill, and if it says "express" or "custom" install be sure to choose "custom" and you have to uncheck those boxes because they are checked by default  They are very sneaky!!


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


>




LOL, this works for me:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> It was pretty sneaky Jackie, Jilly I didn't notice anything checked but everything happened so quickly it was hard to see what was going on.  I was shy about downloading things, and I'll probably remain shy until I die, LOL.



If you want, I can send you a link for the new player SB, let me know


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Nwlady, I won't be downloading anything now, but I appreciate your offer.  The link I used was from Adobe's site, so it should have been good.


----------



## Denise1952

You're welcome


----------



## Mirabilis

That Guy said:


>



lol I love how you just translate it into pictures because they are right on.


----------



## SeaBreeze

:lol:


----------



## kcvet

adobe is fat and full of spyware. i dumped the reader for foxit. flash isn't much different. still adobe but we're stuck with it.


----------



## Stewie

Hi Jackie My wife loves your dog can she have


----------



## SeaBreeze

Welcome to the forum Stewie!  So nice to hear that your wife loves my dog and would like to have him.


----------



## newdaylearning

SeaBreeze,

Point me to the exact forum/post/word that is doing this and I'll see if it does it for me.


----------



## kcvet

newdaylearning said:


> SeaBreeze,
> 
> Point me to the exact forum/post/word that is doing this and I'll see if it does it for me.



http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/


----------



## SeaBreeze

newdaylearning said:


> SeaBreeze,
> 
> Point me to the exact forum/post/word that is doing this and I'll see if it does it for me.



If you read my second post, I updated saying that it was some unwanted programs that spammed my computer, once I removed them, there were no further issues.


----------



## Rainee

I have had computer problems galore past month when updating xp to vista.thats why haven`t been on much.. now all going smoothly thank goodness.. 
my problem mainly is too many pictures stored on there so have taken them off to jump drives and also popped them on to 
dropbox .. but not using any picasa only windows own picture gallery. is it a good one to use.. ?


----------



## kcvet

I got an adobe flashplayer update this morning. version 13.0


----------



## newdaylearning

Rainee said:


> I have had computer problems galore past month when updating xp to vista.thats why haven`t been on much.. now all going smoothly thank goodness..
> my problem mainly is too many pictures stored on there so have taken them off to jump drives and also popped them on to
> dropbox .. but not using any picasa only windows own picture gallery. is it a good one to use.. ?



Rainee .. I did some checking on Windows Picture Gallery, and this is what I found. Hope you're having a great week so far!

+Similar to Picasa and Apple's Iphoto
+Integration with Windows Live SkyDrive
+Free
+Rating 4/5 CNET Editors' Rating


-Compatible with Windows Vista and Windows 7 only.
-Step below Photoshop capabilities
-2.5/5 Average User Rating


Links:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2370417,00.asp

http://download.cnet.com/Windows-Live-Photo-Gallery/3640-2193_4-10920662-1.html

http://gcoupe.wordpress.com/2011/12/10/picasa-versus-windows-live-photo-gallery/

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2013/05/19/windows-photo-program/2193921/


----------



## Virginia

Adobe seems to be the worst at installing what I have heard called "crapware."  (Love that term!) Also, nearly every free program seems to add stuff in even through you try to uncheck the boxes during the install!  I pay for Avast security on my PC; Malware Bytes Anti-malware , which is free, seems to work well too.


----------

